# Forum newbee ~ A Pair of TT's



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a fucking cock!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> What a fucking cock!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

:wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking cock!
> ...


Seconded [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

who is it? who who whoÂ¿?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spain said:


> who is it? who who whoÂ¿?


See the group buy section :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers guys.

Come to my defence when I get banned for a PA wont you! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Come to my defence when I get banned for a PA wont you! :wink:


He started it :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a good defence. I like it.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We love you really, you know we do!

:wink: :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed (shit that is twice now Neil I have agreed with you)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Steady on Dick. I'll be thinking you're in need of medication!! :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Just seen it, and even though TT2BMW snores verytime I post a thread, I still say....Tosser(the new guy I mean)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ahhhh TT2BMW I get it now!

Just going to check my roots are growing back blonde...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Ahhhh TT2BMW I get it now!
> 
> Just going to check my roots are growing back blonde...


 :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh TT2BMW I get it now!
> ...


Yeah it's like this

He used to have a TT and now he has a Rover

so TT2BMW

Clever!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

christ it's enough to make me sell up & move house in shame :evil:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

What a tit [smiley=baby.gif]

Remind to keep away from Winchester!

Whoops* foojeek* resides there :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> He used to have a TT and now he has a Rover


Tim ~ smack her round the face when she's asleep will ya. There's a good fella.

There was no need for this "now he has a Rover". pm sent to Mods re personal attack!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not condoning Titty's comments, but you can't beat a bit forum aggro now and again. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> I'm not condoning Titty's comments, but you can't beat a bit forum aggro now and again. :roll:


I'm condoning Titty's comments. I think he got Neil spot-on to be honest. :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > He used to have a TT and now he has a Rover
> ...


You have no sense of humour, British Leyland Boy

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I have. I laugh at the thought of you being stuck with Tim constantly!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> I have. I laugh at the thought of you being stuck with Tim constantly!! :wink:


You shouldn't be thinking about him in that way, you're a happily married man.

Are you having a midlife crisis? Is the interior of your Rover beige?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't been happily married for 6 years Lisa.

I'm an unhappily single wanker!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tell you what Neil, i stood up for you the other day, Tim said you weren't fit to shovel shit...

I said you were.

PS that Winchester fuckwit is even worse than you mate.

PPS Wow just got it too - TT to BMW how really clever of you.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I wanted to say that as well, I never got it before, but I knew the smug git would only come on and rip the piss. Come on the TT2BMW, do your worst. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, any of you twats able to get me cheap Tom Tom?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No just some cheap jokes, a pair of Tits and a Tim but no Tom Toms :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck me, is it Friday already? TTotal's surfaced for his weekly outing into the Flame room!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No its Tuesday :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off back into your hole then and don't surface for another 3 days!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No just some cheap jokes, a pair of Tits and a Tim but no Tom Toms :lol:


Don't suppose a Tim Tim would help me navigate around Sicily?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

shouldn't that be AUDI2BMW or TT2316 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

foojeek said:


> shouldn't that be AUDI2BMW or TT2316 :lol:


Or even AuditoRover or TTto414Si


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

More like GiT2GiT :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a t-shirt for you pair of funny wags! :










Wear it with pride wont you boys. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and here is yours you arse wipe! :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He can give it Mac, but he cannie take it :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off newbie!


----------

